# PB & Marceline (adventure time)



## rotg20 (Mar 20, 2014)

hey guys im new here 









the picture is *huge *so for full size- http://rotemg20.deviantart.com/art/pb-and-marcy-Adventure-Time-433775312
btw someone recognize PB? (hint- fouth season comes soon!!) 
hope you like it 

---------
i hate the background...Suggestions?


----------



## goten2321 (Mar 10, 2014)

hey!
i can just tell you that this is pretty amazing.
the only critique i can give you is that her crown thingy kinda feels really flat.
since light is coming from above,i think the top side of it should be brighter.
same thing with her hair,top is very bright,i think rest of her hair should be a little brighter aswell,but take that with a grain of salt,i am not really good with that stuff.
about the background i dont really have a problem,i think it looks amazing and suits the characters perfectly.
hoped it helped,keep up the great work!


----------



## jpsmarinho (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow, I loved it!


----------



## rotg20 (Mar 20, 2014)

goten2321 said:


> hey!
> i can just tell you that this is pretty amazing.
> the only critique i can give you is that her crown thingy kinda feels really flat.
> since light is coming from above,i think the top side of it should be brighter.
> ...


you right, I kinda screwed up with the lighting, i'll try to fix it.
really? you like the background?...well then  
and thank you very much! 


jpsmarinho said:


> Wow, I loved it!


thanks! )


----------

